# NutriScan Results



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

IgA and IgM are immunoglobulins that are the boy's response to molecules it has been exposed to. Generally IgA is the secretory immunoglobulin (antibody) and is found in breast milk, GI secretions and such. IgM is the immunoglobulin of the primary immune response and indicates a more recent initiation of responsiveness to that thing. The results are indicating recent vs. older sensitivity/intolerance to each item, not a different response per say.

Based on your indicated results I would avoid barley, eggs and lentils (along with other legumes like peas) entirely.

As far as omega 3s you could use flax oil or hemp oil. I use hemp oil.

I NutriScan tested all of my dogs and have seen definite benefits for each of them by virtue of changing their food. I posted about it here http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/223586-benefits-our-diet-change.html

Additionally I do think the testing is accurate and scientifically sound, having been tested in a double blind study. If you are in a single dog household it should be relatively easy to find a commercially available food that will work for that dog. For us there was no single food that I could have fed to tall of my dogs based on the variations amongst them. I wish you luck making adjustments that address your concerns (allergic skin issues as I recall, right?).


----------



## Michele (Jan 20, 2015)

I have two spoos but have not done the other yet. Should be in the next few weeks. I am sure that will make things even more interesting. 

Do I need to stay away from the "weak" reactions? 
Its almost impossible to find food without eggs and lentils/peas but for the most part I homecook anyway. If trying to find food without the weak reactions, its impossible without homecooking.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't think you need to avoid the things that have weak reactions. If I had done that there wouldn't be much of anything Peeves could eat.


----------



## RD. (Jul 19, 2016)

I agree with Catherine, and also don't forget that a weak reaction at 6 months could lead to no reaction as your pup matures. Our one dog was very sensitive to chicken when she was young, and as she has matured seems to no longer have any issues.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

The only things you need to avoid are Barley, Egg, and Lentils/Peas. 

There are plenty of foods without peas and lentils, but most of them are grain inclusive. If you need a grain free food without peas/lentils, try Sportdogfood Elite or Great Life. A few grain free Canine Caviar varieties are also pea/lentil free. Grandma Lucy's makes some nice freeze dried foods that are pea and lentil free. There's always a raw diet as well or Ziwipeak, but both of those are pricey.


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

.... and grain isn't always a TERRIBLE thing. We feed what works best for our dogs, and each and every dog is different.


----------



## RD. (Jul 19, 2016)

jfo said:


> .... and grain isn't always a TERRIBLE thing. We feed what works best for our dogs, and each and every dog is different.


Amen to that, I couldn't agree more. Carbohydrates most definitely have their place in dog food. The ironic part is that many of the carb based raw ingredients that are now being used in place of "grains", are proving to be just as problematic or more (lentils, peas) as some of the ingredients that they were supposed to replace as an improvement.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

When I switched to cooking and off commercial dog food I was talking to one of my colleagues about my planned recipe and her comment about the spinach and whole wheat pasta parts of it were along the lines of "but they are dogs they only need meat." She is a molecular biologist and not an organismal biologist by training though so I forgave her for not knowing that dogs are not obligate carnivores. Grains are not all bad and for sure the "replacements" for corn and wheat need to be carefully considered too as to whether they will work for the particular dog you are putting together a diet for. For us the only carb source that all three of my dogs are not sensitive to is wheat, thus the pasta.


----------

